# Genz Benz Gflex 212 ported cabs?



## Empryrean (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone here own one of these? I'm gettin a new head, and a fitting cab would be even better!


----------



## ykcirj (Apr 19, 2010)

I have one. I love it! It sounded great with my vetta 2, my Marshall vs100, 6505 and the Engl 530. It handles all of the low end you can throw at it. I play in drop A and my cab never "woofs" out. My favorite combo is the 6505/gflex. Its great for low tuned metal. I love the handles on it also. It make it really easy to carry. I mounted wheels on mine to make it even easier to move around. I definatley reccomend it.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 19, 2010)

I like them so much that i own two of them. What is awesome about them is that they have a lot of bass in the sound and compete with a 4x12 . It also baffled between the speakers so it spreads the sound around a little more. The top handles make it pretty easy to carry around also. I gig with it a lot and either use it with my engl fireball or peavey 6505+ and it sounds pretty good.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 19, 2010)

ykcirj said:


> I have one. I love it! It sounded great with my vetta 2, my Marshall vs100, 6505 and the Engl 530. It handles all of the low end you can throw at it. I play in drop A and my cab never "woofs" out. My favorite combo is the 6505/gflex. Its great for low tuned metal. I love the handles on it also. It make it really easy to carry. I mounted wheels on mine to make it even easier to move around. I definatley reccomend it.




You got to it before me, and pretty much had the same review lol. I guess that means they are doing something right.


----------



## ykcirj (Apr 19, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> I like them so much that i own two of them. What is awesome about them is that they have a lot of bass in the sound and compete with a 4x12 . It also baffled between the speakers so it spreads the sound around a little more. The top handles make it pretty easy to carry around also. I gig with it a lot and either use it with my engl fireball or peavey 6505+ and it sounds pretty good.



I definately need to buy a second gflex for my 6505! Right now i put the gflex on top of my carvin 4x12 wih celestions. It sounds huge. You have an awesome setup man.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 19, 2010)

^
Wow that setup is amazing.

The thing I was wondering about these cabs is if the bass ever gets "boomy." Im going off of stereo subwoofer experience and sealed/non ported are always "tighter."


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 19, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> ^
> Wow that setup is amazing.
> 
> The thing I was wondering about these cabs is if the bass ever gets "boomy." Im going off of stereo subwoofer experience and sealed/non ported are always "tighter."




Honestly I have never had the problem of it getting too boomy. As a matter of fact that was something i was a little worried about myself when I first got it. The sound actually stays together really tight. Here is what it sounds like attenuated with my fireball. Please excuse my bad playing, and bad quality of the video. You will get the idea though.


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've been looking into these, & poopy thanks for the video!!


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 20, 2010)

i love em. like they said tons of bass.

ive heard people disliking the speakers IN the cabs and they swap em out for v30s or whatever. I heard one with eminence legends...wooooooo....awesome.


----------



## boltzthrower (Apr 20, 2010)

I sold my 4x12 G-Flex 'cause it had too much low end. It didn't have enough upper mid. Maybe I tune too low for it (down near G), IDK. My Vader 4x12 cut better.

I liked how the front panel is split/angled, kind of like a sideways slant cab, it really helps make it less directional.

I sold it to a dude in a local metal band that doesn't have a bass player, a perfect cab for that situation.

An awesome cab for playing by yourself at medium volume as well, it just didn't seem right in the band mix for me.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 20, 2010)

I've played 2x12 G-Flexes twice. I liked them most with a 6505+ vs. the Hughes & Kettner head I tried first. I would describe them as very bass- and low-mid-heavy, very authoritative. The angled baffle is an awesome idea.

The speakers I think are relatively flat sounding - they don't have spiky mid/treble frequencies that guitarists love for their "cutting" qualities. This is not an insult - it works very well with the right approach. In my mind these cabs would be best paired with something brighter - I love Tosin Abasi's setup with a G-Flex 4x12 and an Orange 4x12 loaded with V30's. So if you can handle lugging around two cabs, consider throwing something open-back or with V30s in the mix


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 20, 2010)

I had one as my only cab for about 5 years and loved it. I ended up selling it about a year after getting a 4x12, when I ended up finding the G-Flex to be too boomy for my taste. Basically, it just sounds like an oversized cab in a way that you can't get rid of, and that's not a sound I like (part of why I also don't care much for Vader cabs).


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 20, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I had one as my only cab for about 5 years and loved it. I ended up selling it about a year after getting a 4x12, when I ended up finding the G-Flex to be too boomy for my taste. Basically, it just sounds like an oversized cab in a way that you can't get rid of, and that's not a sound I like (part of why I also don't care much for Vader cabs).



wait so you loved it....or it was too boomy?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 24, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> wait so you loved it....or it was too boomy?



I loved it for a few years, but then after buying a non-oversized 4x12, I started to find the G-Flex boomy, so I sold it.


----------



## shogunate (Apr 24, 2010)

I had an opposite experience with it... Couldn't really get it boomy or farty, unless you adjust the ports wrong for speaker swaps. Very awesome cab to do that with, btw, responds great to any speaker, and even V30s (of which I am NOT a proponent of) sounded terrific in it. G12k100s were the win though, sounded like hell was opening up from underneath the cab...


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Apr 24, 2010)

my rhythm guitarist/vocalist uses it with a mark iv and gets a massive dark tone. Definitely huge sounding.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 26, 2010)

I read up on these, and the stock Eminence speakers seem to be similar to the Legends (or ARE Legends... maybe V12s?). They are basically souped up versions of V30s. I would like to audition one again - I feel this might be a great cab for doing 8-string stuff with that Axe-FX I want.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 3, 2014)

necro bump! I own one of these and was wondering if everyones opinion is still the same. I like it. It is a bit dark sounding. I wan tto try changing one of the speakers to a V30 and make a comparison. Its really punchy though. I'm a fan of it. Don't have any other cabs to compare it to though. Here is a tone test with an ADA MP-1 through a Mosvalve poweramp into the G Flex 2x12


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ericjutsu/rose-of-sharyn-ada-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## cGoEcYk (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice clip Eric! I was listening to a little bit of that album earlier. Great KSE-style tone, sounds very close.

How do you guys record with the G-Flex. Do you mic the port too?


----------



## Desolate1 (Oct 3, 2014)

My two with my Thrasher. I really like these cabs.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 3, 2014)

cGoEcYk said:


> Nice clip Eric! I was listening to a little bit of that album earlier. Great KSE-style tone, sounds very close.
> 
> How do you guys record with the G-Flex. Do you mic the port too?



Well it was just DI tracks and a backing track I found online on the Andy Sneap forum. I reamped the guitar DI tracks through the Genz Benz with an SM57 on the edge of the dust cap. I did not mic the port. I will have to try that at some point though . Thanks for listening.


----------



## Double A (Oct 4, 2014)

I will never sell mine. It makes my 6505+ absolutely punishing and cuts through everything like no other cab.


----------



## Shask (Oct 4, 2014)

I have had one for probably 10 years now. It is definitely an awesome sounding cab. It is very big sounding.

However..... I dont have as many tube amps these days. I used to have 5150's, Mark IIIs, Randalls, etc.... and they always sounded awesome with it.

These days I only have a Triple Recto and an Axe-FX II. I have noticed lately that the cab really seems to clash with these amps. I dont know what it is. It is like there are too many lower mids, and too hollow in the upper mids. I am always fiddling with the knobs/menus with these. I also have an older Avatar 212 with Eminence V12s in it, and it seems more balanced and works with these amps well. It is brighter and more upper-middy.

But, overall I dont plan on selling it  It is still an amazing cab. I would just consider your options if you are going to use a bassy, lower-mid heavy amp with it.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 4, 2014)

well I plan on buying a Laney Ironheart studio. So I will see how it sounds with it.


----------



## darren (Oct 4, 2014)

I had one for a while, and it was an awesome cabinet.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 21, 2015)

bump! I was wondering if anyone here has any clips of a recorded gflex cab. I was thinking about changing one of the speakers in it to a vintage 30. Do you think it would make it too unbalanced sounding with two different speakers? WOuld one be louder than the other?


----------



## viesczy (Mar 23, 2015)

One of the best tone investments you'll ever make!

I love my 2 as all my amps, both British voiced (my Laneys) and modern (Road KingII, XXX etc) just ROAR through them. 

Definitely a MUST buy!

Derek


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 23, 2015)

ever try changing the speakers? I'm thinking about swapping one for a V30 to see how it sounds. There is something in the upper mids maybe that is starting to bother me when I use my Gflex cab.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone got any clips of their gflex cabs? Have you guys compared the cab to a Mesa or Orange?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Mar 26, 2015)

Great cab. Sound good big sound light to carry win. Had mine for years.


----------

